# SIT - Site Group International



## System (11 May 2011)

Site Group International (SIT) is an Australian registered company which has operations in both Australia and the Philippines.

Site Group International provides Australian accredited vocational education to Asian markets and services global employment needs by placing qualified graduates in high demand employment areas. Site Group International has an established facility, Clark Education City, in the Philippines to service these needs.

Site Group International has three subsidiaries in which it operates its business:


Site Education Australia (trading as Site Academy)
Clark Education City
Site WorkReady

http://www.sitegroupinternational.com


----------

